# High humidity on my second floor



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Chiefs369 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently began to monitor the humidity in my house and found that the humidity on the first floor varies from 55-70 and the upstairs varies from 65-85. This is without the AC or heater running. I live in California and the outside humidity is higher than the inside. My attic insulation does not meet the requirements so I was going to start there to lower my humidity. My attic insulation is currently at an R8. Do you think the attic insulation is the right place to start? There are no water leaks in the house and this is without the AC and heater running because the inside temperature is at a comfortable 70-75 degrees.


What are you using to measure relative humidity with. I have 2 chinese manufactured meters and one has has been stuck on 75% since I opened the package from amazon about a year ago. There are accurate ways to measure RH and it takes the guessing element away. It makes me wonder how many thousands of bucks are unnecessarily spent because of that junk.


----------



## Chiefs369 (Oct 15, 2018)

I purchase two Best Air analog gauges for 6.99 each and they both read identical wether it’s upstairs or downstairs. I also have a brand new Accurite digital meter coming today. Picture attached. I was skeptical at first but they seem pretty accurate.


----------

